# 1973 Speedster



## RRH48 (Jan 9, 2021)

My latest restoration project, campus green Speedster 3 speed.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Jan 9, 2021)

Love the green , that bike is sharp ,straight ,clean. Where is your guard?


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 9, 2021)

I have it, it’s in very good shape. Just haven’t put it on, still making a few adjustments.


----------



## Tim s (Jan 9, 2021)

Looks really nice, post another pic when you get the guard back on. Tim


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 9, 2021)

Will do, thanks


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 10, 2021)

Finished with chain guard on. All original except tires and tubes.


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 10, 2021)

My next project, 1967 Speedster.


----------



## AndyA (Jan 10, 2021)

Beautiful bikes! But to keep our taxonomy straight, these are lightweights, not middleweights. Should be posted in the "Lightweight Schwinn Bicycles" forum. Maybe they are welterweights?


----------



## RRH48 (Jan 10, 2021)

Sorry, my bad


----------

